# Riding/ Sales Critique



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi All,

I posted my TB for sale today. Any critiques on these ads are appreciated. Also, if you could critique my horse and I the best you can from the two pictures, that would be great. Pippa and I have alot to work on. 

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...h_id=e724a24d-965b-4fa4-9469-c31bf7826564&p=3 

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-104725


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

She looks like a fun mare, sorry that you have to sell her. 

Do you have any better pictures for the ad? In the flat picture she just looks grumpy and upset, and you look a little messy. I say messy because you need to sit up tall, bring your shoulders back, close your hands, bring your leg underneath you and put your heel down. The jumping picture is not a very good sale picture. The lighting is odd, it's not really clear. Do you have any other better pictures? A nice clear shot over a fence would be great, or a picture of her conformation where she is nice and clean with good lighting.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree with Pepperduck, I would skip past this ad because the pictures don't say "look at me". A picture of her in a nice extended trot, with you in a good postion or even a confo shot. The jumping one is not in focus and it's got a light flash across it.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

The wording is fine. But a picture can make or break an ad. When I look for an ad for a jumping horse, I want to see the horse jumping! Especially if it advertises him as a horse that can jump 4". I'd agree with the above posts. It isn't a bad picture, but take something that will really show off your horse! She sounds neat so get a nice quality shot soaring over something really big that will really market her scope and athleticism. A trick I like to do is set up an easy gymnastic (bounce, one stride, big oxer) and take the pic over the oxer. You're guaranteed a correct distance, she'll be snapping up her knees, and the oxers make them jump really well. Plus it'll give you a chance to make sure you're in a great position over the fence. However, I really don't care if the rider in the pic is has good eq or not, unless I'm looking at an upper level horse, then I just don't take them that seriously. Sometimes it means more to me if the horse is great and the rider is horrible.  (at least, if I'm looking for a kids horse!)


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

As far as a critique would go... you just look a little passive, like more of a 'passenger' then one who's really riding the horse. Your leg is decent, but if you can stretch our leg down more and put more weight into your heel it would be more effective. And remember that your ankle should be flexed so that your pinky toe will be raised higher then your big toe. You need to stretch up a little taller (you've slightly collapsed your left shoulder) and roll your shoulders back. Your arm is nice, but your fingers look open. Another thing I don't love about the picture is that your mare's ears are back. I'm always leery of mares and their 'marish ways' as it is, you don't want anyone to think she probably has an attitude!


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, she always carries her ears like that. They are actually at half mast, not pinned back. I guess there is not anything I can do about that. 

Thanks for the critiques!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree about the photos. Man, I wish I could buy her! You're located in MI too... *sigh*


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

You might want to include how she is to catch, clip and shoe  unless i missed it?


----------

